# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Need Ideas/tips/photos for a tropical themed sunroom please???

## snowflake

We just painted the walls, 2 are kind of sky blue and 2 are yellow.  I have plants for the room but looking for any ideas you all have.  I tried to do a search and nothing came up on the board.  thank you!

----------


## Markospoon

Bamboo chairs, an aquarium and tiki style torches/lamps.

Enjoy!

P.S.  I would paint clouds on the blue wall and a shore line. :-)
Throw in a few birds flying in the sky too.

Throw in some green for mountains in the backround, Voila!!

Have fun.

----------


## two4today

Add a small but functional Tiki Bar and be sure and hang a Jamaican flag ... :Cool:

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Blow up some of your photos from previous trips,put them in frames and hang them on the walls

----------


## yetta

I made my living room into a Caribbean theme which is my favorite room in the house. I used bamboo shades on all the windows. Above the windows are wooden toppers (our home is about 80 years old btw) which I covered with a border that has palm trees on it. I used many of our carvings from Jamaica throughout the room as well as many tropical plants.  Plenty of candles around as well as a wild, funky leopard/zebra type shade on one of the lamps. 

If you have some sarongs from your visits, these make great throws..or you can even buy a cheap artist canvas and cut one of your sarongs and attach it with spray adhesive...and wa..la..... a great piece of art for not much $$$  Money saved is used for more trips to Jamaica!!  Have fun with it and let your imagination take you to paradise.

----------


## dash

Framed photos of tropical birds... or lifesize picture of Gerry G on one of his rafts off the cliffs...........

----------


## pwj155

how about a jamacian hammock from seastar($60)?

----------


## IrieLita

Take a pic of your favorite spot in Jamaica and have a mural made. We are remodling our spar bedroom and had one made. recessing it into the wall. french doors on each side. large porch spindles cut in half painted to look like cement and set in front of the mural to look like you are looking out your private balcony, looking out to the cliffs and sea. I can't wait till its done. The mural is beautiful!  When its finished Ill post a pic.

----------


## Sweetness

I have lots of clear jars of shells,  I blew up a photo of the sea in Negril to Poster size and framed it......just the water, horizon and sky.......its is so comforting.

----------


## Bushido

Secure a fishing net to hang across the ceiling...put a few star fish, sea shells, drift wood etc in it.
If you leave one end long so it hangs down one wall or the corner of two walls a foot or two, it adds a nice touch too  :Wink: 

If you frame your pictures with ship port holes, it will really set off the room.

Combine the above with a large salt water aquarium...and BAM, lol, you have a nice start to a beautiful sun room  :Smile:

----------


## Schuttzie

These are all great ideas!  I'm into geckos now so have bought some painted metal ones that I hang out on my deck in the summer and bring in to spread around the room everywhere.  You can get them in assorted sizes  :Smile:   IrieLita, I'm looking forward to you picture of the recessed mural, it sounds fantastic!

Oh, and I have a fishing net I use, too, with shells threaded (caught) in it.

----------


## IrieLita

This is the mural we had made . 71"x80"

----------


## snowflake

wow great ideas everyone, thank you and keep them coming.  Irie Lita, where did you get that mural made and how much?  I like the porch post idea.  Love all the great ideas!  photos in ship portholes is a grea idea too but I am not sure where one gets those?
and I was thinking hammock-will have to check the ones seastart has, hopefully on their website?
Thanks all
Snowflake

----------


## yetta

IrieLita, that photo is perfection!!!! Great shot of BCC and the stairs at Moonlight Villa's. Sweet spot on the cliffs fi sure!!!

----------


## booger

> IrieLita, that photo is perfection!!!! Great shot of BCC and the stairs at Moonlight Villa's. Sweet spot on the cliffs fi sure!!!


That is a great pic! I stayed at BCC last month for a few nights and had the reverse view. The vibe in this area is perfect and I look forward to spending more time here. Thanks for the flashback.

----------


## IrieLita

found on Net------ http://www.muralsyourway.com/designers/
you upload your pic. Has to be high quality pic to be good,( they will tell you if its not good enough) crop to size you need and walaaaaaaaaaaa. They are really nice.  We have a floor covering store so we have a tax # Ours was like 238.80. It would have been maybe around 298????? We got the one you put the paste on yourself. they have 3 types.
It only took about a week to come.  Its great! Can't wait till we get it all done. Post a pic soon. Soon I hope , whenever my dywaller makes it back LOL LOL grrrrrrrr

----------


## Bushido

Yes, that IS a nice mural  :Smile: 

Port holes cam be made out of ply wood...glue 2 pieces together if you want them thicker than the 3/4" stock.  Cut out your diameter, allow for the width that you want.  If you have a router, you can router in a design easily.  Stain or paint.  You can even use copper or gold foil if you want a brassy finish  :Wink:

----------


## Chet & Coleen

Cool Lita

Our screened in porch of course has a lot of plants during the summer they make a great background palet for oversized tropical colored pillows on the coutch, 2 foot tropical fish swim around the top panel, quite a few fish carvings from Negril join them, differant sauce bottles specific to Jamaica filled with sand sit on ledges, a collection of differant ages and sizes of Appletons and Rum Cream bottles hold places of honor, some old Mario Palomino cigar boxes have been varnished to protect them and hung in various places along with a collection of Island Colgne (remember those) and of course the table and chair covers are very tropical,,,,,

my basement dungeon has palm trees and parrots habitating one corner, concert posters cover a couple walls, my jamaica village carvings cover a couple of surfaces, bright color sunset pictures cover a couple walls (Ricketts? is one), various fish and dolphin carvings swim here and there, the afore mentioned sand bottles with national flags and national color ribbons compliment Jamaica yellow topped - palm tree beached border - beach sand covered bottom walls,,,,, hmmm down there the wall under the grow light is ocean blue and little pieces of each trip are spread around,,,,

----------


## Jamerican1

I love the idea of using colorful sarongs as curtains, or just stringing up a clothes line and hanging them along a wall.  :Embarrassment:

----------

